# What kind of stove



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

What kind of stove do you use? I had got 10 I think for 20$


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

Kept 4 sold 6 for 5$ each. I LOVE FREE GEAR


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbup1: HAHAHA! Free gear ROCKS!
I am thinking about getting a stove, but at the moment I am still using the fire for everything.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I use a Cobb grill - expensive, but well worth it. One time I brought it home dirty, and left it in my back yard for 6 months. It still cleaned up like it was brand new. You put about 13 pieces of charcoal in it, and it can bake for several hours. It's funny to season up a pork loin and put it on for a couple of hours - you see people all over the CG looking around to see where that wonderful smell is coming from :icon_smile_bbq:

Okay Todd, before you say it, I'll look and see if I put it in the reviews :rotflmao1:


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a single burner propane stove that is my main hiking - camping stove. But its heavy. So my son and I built a couple of miniature stoves out of aluminum bottles. Their about 2 - 3 inches tall and use a type of gasoline antifreeze.

In the test runes here at the house, the stove was able to bring a small pot of water to boil in about 3 minutes. But we have not used it to cook anything yet. I mainly use my stainless steel canteen cup to cook with. But with this new stove I need a pot with a lid to help retain the heat.


----------



## zespectre (May 19, 2009)

I've used a lot of different stoves and still like my liquid fueled Primus "Omnifuel" but these days I'm a big fan of the JetBoil system (I'm primarily a hiking/tent camping type).


----------



## harryb (May 31, 2009)

We usually use a 3 burner Coleman stove that I fired up for the first time in 20 years back in October. It fired up and works like a champ. It is hard to beat a Coleman Stove for reliability and simplicity.

Harry


----------



## tracik (Jun 14, 2009)

2 burner coleman stove


----------



## krazycamper (Oct 3, 2009)

My favorite hiking stove system:
MSR Reactor Stove System - Austin Kayak - Product Details
Just got it last month from these guys. Boils faster than anything else I've used and is so self contained that I took it along in my daypack for a quick hot tea on an eveing hike.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Mar 24, 2011)

If you like do it yourself projects, then a "Penny Stove" is fun to make and actually work pretty well. That is what I took on my last camping trip.


----------



## skwrly (Feb 9, 2011)

When tent camping, I use an inexpensive Coleman 2 burner that I got for my son's camping. When we RV, I use a Camp Chef Expedition 2 burner that is awesome.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 8, 2011)

Stove????????????
Fire
Meat 
Stick
Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## imskipinout (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW this is a very open question -- I am a stove collector and have over 160+ camping stoves -- When I go car camping I use a Coleman propane three burner stove and a propane grill and find that using these are quite handy for the fuel cost and ease of use. The fuel canisters ( propane ) costs $2.50 for each canister. I used to own a Coleman dual fuel stove ( Powerhouse 3 burner ) but found it to very messy to use and that you have to pump up the fuel tank many times to keep the stove working properly and them there was the soot problem -- it gets on everything ie.. the stove, pots & pans, griddle etc... and if you have ever spilled white gas on anything it will stink for years and using unleaded gas has the same problems but it is much more sootier that the white gas. I sold that stove and the duel fuel lantern as well. Propane does not last very long in comparison but it is so very much cleaner in use. I collect backpacking stoves and I am a gassy at heart ( iso-butane mix) fuel and I do have most of my collection in the dual fuel stove category I prefer the gas canister stoves for ease of use. If you plan on going to camp in altitude you will need a good white gas fuel stove as these are best in the high country -- above the tree line. Probably the most used stove in this case is the MSR whisperlite international stove as it will burn just about any fuel you can think of and or obtain.


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

Love my 2-burner propane Coleman.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I use MSR Whisperlite (white gas) for backpacking (I have 3), a couple of Coleman propane two burner stoves for camping kitchen and one white gas model, and there's a full oven/range & microwave/convection oven in the fifth wheel. We've got what we need. Nothing too special. And an assortment of pots/pans/grills/griddles/baking pans for whatever we want to make.

I also have a couple of folding camp grills so use over a wood or charcoal fire if we have a pit. We also have pokers to cook over a fire and plenty of aluminum for direct coal/fire cooking and a pair of long tongues and gloves to be able to fish them out.


----------



## frank6160 (Feb 16, 2009)

Coleman fuel stove. Own several. Never had any of the problems mentioned above. Work well in any weather.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I purchased a 2 burner Coleman liquid fuel stove for my road trip to the Grand Canyon. I used it nearly every day of my 2 week trip and it performed very well. However, the plastic bottle of Coleman fuel leaked in my car twice! Apparently the screw on lid will loosen, perhaps due to heat expansion and cooling. Anyway, that was a PITA. Fortunately I had plastic liners to protect the carpet. Am I glad I had those!!
I don't know what the solution is for this problem. Perhaps using the metal cans will work well. This is a serious problem and might cause me to get rid of this expensive, almost new unit and get a propane stove...


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

I have two one burner Coleman Sportster stoves, one two burner Coleman, one three burner Coleman, one two burner CampChef propane.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

krazycamper said:


> My favorite hiking stove system:
> MSR Reactor Stove System - Austin Kayak - Product Details
> Just got it last month from these guys. Boils faster than anything else I've used and is so self contained that I took it along in my daypack for a quick hot tea on an eveing hike.


Neat and really good for backpacking, but quite dear......


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a Coleman devotee. But older is better. I have a 2-burner propane that is at least 10 - 15 years old. Very reliable and works perfect.

Got a new Coleman 3-burner last year and was disappointed. 
The inst-start failed on one burner after only a few outings, oh well matches still worked.

And what dummy decided to make the side wind screens hinged to the stove instead of the lid? with the old stove I could adjust them if I need a little more frying pan space - with the new ones I'm "boxed" in.

Gus


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Amen to the Coleman 2-burner. Love mine too!

Too bad newer models, (even Coleman), are going for "pretty" and "gadgety" now, instead of durable dependability. I bought an Insta-start last year that is already failing. (the insta-start part) But my "old" 2-burner is still working like a dream.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

just got a Coleman propane two burner stove nib for 18$ couldn't go wrong for the $ now to built a chuck box .


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a two burner coleman stove that was my dad's still works good as new, I also have a thermos grill 2 go we take along


----------



## wpjackson (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, i recently discovered this genius camp stove called a Biolite, which burns wood/kindling and generates electricity so that you can charge your phone/anything that uses USB, meanwhile there you are roasting some marshmallows, cooking your dinner or making some tea! how awesome is that! 

It comes in a small version and a larger family sized one with a grill.
>Biolite Stove<


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, that Biolite stove IS awesome!

I recently got this Thermos Charcoal Stove. My uncle found it at a yard sale for 10.00. He gave it to me and it works great!


----------



## Number9 (Dec 16, 2016)

Like most of our camping equipment... it's "homemade".

This stove and oven was made 20 years ago, it's all stainless steel.










CAMP STOVE/OVEN


----------



## Paul Jones (May 19, 2017)

We use this kind of stove running on butane. Its easy to carry too.









St. Louis City Towing


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

When it is two of us, we cook on a Coleman grill/burner combo with the propane stovetop in the travel trailer as a backup. 

When just me, I tent camp and I use the Biolite mentioned above. I also carry a folding pocket stove as a backup.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been using Etekcity ultralight portable camping stoves. I bought it on a spur of the moment value of the day-great price.

Very small comes nicely packaged in a waterproof container the size of a small can of pepper-fits palm of the hand. The stove is one piece that expands, just screw it on to a bottle of fuel and you are done. Glad I bought 2 of them, one for my BOB and one for my camping van.


----------



## Gregory Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

Another Coleman fan. But currently I travel alone most of the times, so I found these to be extremely good.
For the summer you cannot beat an MSR Pocket-Rocket. They are extremely light and work a treat as long as you are out of the wind.

For the winter I have an MSR Whisperlight. It is an amazing stove as long as you have good fuel. The only downside is when your water is boiled the stove will not turn down to a simmer. You have to turn it off. Not a real bugbear as it really is an amazing bit of kit.

I hope this helps.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

If you need a stove that simmers well - and packs down small - take a look at *MSR's Windpro II*. I swear they adjust better than my propane Coleman two burner and packs down to fit in a one quart kettle. Another plus for cold weather campers is that it has a stand to run inverted canisters for when it's too cold and the canister can't make enough gas. I've also used an adapter to run on regular propane and even a bulk tank and it does just fine (in warm weather, of course). I like the stove so much I bought an adapter to run two at once for those rare occasions I'm actually putting a meal together.


----------

